# Stay hungry, stay choosy!



## london calling

Morning!

Before the mods come down on me, I know it's in the dictionary here (but there aren't any threads about it).

As you will all have heard, Monti's Minister Mrs. Fornero used it yesterday when speaking about young people and employment, I quote: 

"Non bisogna mai essere troppo 'choosy' (schinizzosi), meglio prendere la prima offerta e poi vedere da dentro e non aspettare il posto ideale".

_(One mustn't be choosy: it's better to take up the first offer you get and work on it from the inside rather than wait for your ideal job).

_Prendo spunto da questa dichiarazione (che ovviamente non voglio discutere da un punto di vista politico) per rendervi partecipi di una bella battuta che ho sentito stamattina per radio, proprio a proposito di questa frase:

_Stay hungry, stay choosy!
_
Ora, è chiaro che si tratta di una parafrasi delle celebre frase di Steve Jobs (_stay hungry, stay foolish_, già dibattuta in lungo e in largo qui sul forum, per cui non ricominciate un'altra volta!), ma mi chiedevo come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano.

_Rimanete affamati, rimanete schizzinosi_ non mi piace per nulla....Da dire anche che la frase forse non significa proprio essere schizzinosi: la leggerei più come un invito ad esercitare il proprio diritto di scelta (una sfumatura? Sì, ma secondo me ci sta).

Accorrete numerosi!


----------



## ohbice

_Siate affamati, siate avveduti_.
Non mi viene niente di meglio per ora :-(


----------



## theslowcat

Dato che essere schizzinoso porta con sè anche l'idea di non accontentarsi, io propongo:
Continuate ad aver fame, continuate a non accontentarvi!


----------



## london calling

theslowcat said:


> Dato che essere schizzinoso porta con sè anche l'idea di non accontentarsi, io propongo:
> Continuate ad aver fame, continuate a non accontentarvi!


Sì, è questo il senso, secondo me. Se riuscissimo però a....snellire la frase?

OB: _avveduti_ pure non è male, grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Siate affamati, siate incontentabili.
A dir la verità a me "stay hungry stay choosy" non piace.

Mi viene in mente una vecchia pubblicità di un elettrodomestico (forse una lavatrice) in cui c'era un tipo antipaticissimo che diceva sempre no. Il claim era "Incontentabili sempre."

Che orrido!


----------



## Matrap

"Siate sempre affamati e mai appagati"


----------



## theslowcat

Un semplice:
abbiate fame, non accontentatevi?
Forse un po' troppo poco slogan...


----------



## london calling

oh said:


> Siate affamati, siate incontentabili.
> A dir la verità a me "stay hungry stay choosy" non piace. *Come risposta alla Fornero devo dire che mi è però piaciuta*.
> 
> Mi viene in mente una vecchia pubblicità di un elettrodomestico (forse una lavatrice) in cui c'era un tipo antipaticissimo che diceva sempre no. Il claim era "Incontentabili sempre."
> 
> Che orrido!




Concordo, ci sono delle pubblicità che fanno girare quelle che non ho (e parecchio anche)


----------



## danalto

Matrap said:


> "Siate sempre affamati e mai appagati"


*Affamati sempre / appagati mai 

*


london calling said:


> Prendo spunto da questa dichiarazione...


Jo, la *spunta *è questa


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> *Affamati sempre / appagati mai
> 
> *
> Jo, la *spunta *è questa


Mi piace.

Sì, pardon, _spunto_...vado a correggere!


----------



## ohbice

Affamati e appagati sono già l'uno il contrario dell'altro... non ricordo come si chiama in italiano la tal figura retorica, ma questa cosa mi pare una ripetizione un po' faticosa.

Voglio dire che il guru di Apple disse due cose diverse: siate affamati, siate visionari. Dire due volte la stessa cosa è un po' una palla. 

Scusate, mio opinione


----------



## london calling

oh said:


> Affamati e appagati sono già l'uno il contrario dell'altro... non ricordo come si chiama in italiano la tal figura retorica, ma questa cosa mi pare una ripetizione un po' faticosa.


Ossimoro (oxymoron in inglese).

Comunque, il senso della battuta è che la fame ti porta a non smettere mai di cercare "da mangiare" (leggi: migliorare la tua vita): non ti accontenti per cui non ti appaghi mai, vuoi sempre avere una possibilità di scelta. Ecco perch mi piace il suggerimento di Dani.


----------



## ohbice

Non mi piace, appiattisce il senso di S_tay hungry, stay choosy _(che, seppure brutto, è un senso duplice).
La parola che mi sembra proprio esatta per tradurre choosy è "discernenti", nel senso di mai ottusi, sempre all'erta.
Certo _Siate affamati, siate discernenti _fa schifo.


----------



## danalto

*Siate insaziabili / siate inappagabili*


----------



## aliasvices

Siate affamati, siate esigenti!


----------



## longplay

Secondo me riprende al 100% l' espressione della Fornero : "affamati (e) (ma) schizzinosi: restate così!" o "restate affamati (e) (ma) schizzinosi". Cioè "essendo
affamati, rifiutate pane e mortadella (prosciutto): continuate così!". Non commento, ma mi pare che l'atteggiamento 'mi laureo e poi...o subito CEO...o niente!"
sia un atteggiamento non proprio nuovo anche se non so quanto diffuso (absit iniura verbis).
L' alternativa (1 per la verità) potrebbe essere "affamati, ma non venduti". Ma mi pare troppo audace, come traduzione, anche se é da 'resistenza' passiva.

PS Il famoso "non vendetevi per un piatto di lenticchie".


----------



## danalto

aliasvices said:


> Siate affamati, siate esigenti!


Benvenut@ in WR!


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Secondo me riprende al 100% l' espressione della Fornero : "affamati (e) (ma) schizzinosi: restate così!" o "restate affamati (e) (ma) schizzinosi". Cioè "essendo
> affamati, rifiutate pane e mortadella (prosciutto): continuate così!". .


Non lo so, se quello _stay hungry!_ rispecchia il messaggio di Steve Jobs  non è questo il messaggio (vedi il mio post 12).


----------



## longplay

Basta non arrivare al supplizio di Tantalo: non sarebbe più 'voler il meglio' (per aspera ad astra, come pare si dicesse).

PS. LC, stavo rispondendo a Danalto, scusa. Ignoro S. Jobs, ma ho proposto anche "non vendetevi per un piatto di lenticchie" , "non vendetevi".


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Basta non arrivare al supplizio di Tantalo: non sarebbe più 'voler il meglio' (per aspera ad astra, come pare si dicesse).


----------



## giorgioloi

Come qualcuno faceva giustamente notare, in italiano "schizzinoso" ha una connotazione negativa che, per esempio, "esigente" non ha. Da questo punto di vista la traduzione di "choosy" in "schizzinoso" ha quindi un intento sottilmente polemico. Però, stando in metafora gastronomica, mi pare che si sposi bene con "affamato", forse anche più di "esigente". Di solito si parla di essere schizzinosi a tavola, o comunque riguardo al cibo.

Quindi: siate affamati, siate schizzinosi. Perché no?


----------



## Lorena1970

aliasvices said:


> Siate affamati, siate esigenti!



_Restate affamati, restate esigenti_ è la prima cosa che mi è venuta alla mente!


----------



## silvialxk

giorgioloi said:


> Come qualcuno faceva giustamente notare, in italiano "schizzinoso" ha una connotazione negativa che, per esempio, "esigente" non ha. Da questo punto di vista la traduzione di "choosy" in "schizzinoso" ha quindi un intento sottilmente polemico. Però, stando in metafora gastronomica, mi pare che si sposi bene con "affamato", forse anche più di "esigente". Di solito si parla di essere schizzinosi a tavola, o comunque riguardo al cibo.
> 
> Quindi: siate affamati, siate schizzinosi. Perché no?



Sono d'accordo, ammesso che nella traduzione si voglia mantenere l'ironia e la sottile (neanche tanto  ) polemica, credo che andrebbe lasciato il traducente "schizzinosi".

Certo, se la frase l'avesse pronunciata davvero Steve Jobs... probabilmente avrei preferito un "esigenti"  Ma solo perché, nel suo famoso discorso, non c'era alcuna vena polemica  (Ma solo molta utopia, ahimé)


----------



## BristolGirl

> _Rimanete affamati, rimanete schizzinosi non mi piace per nulla....Da dire anche che la frase forse non significa proprio essere schizzinosi: la leggerei più come un invito ad esercitare il proprio diritto di scelta (una sfumatura? Sì, ma secondo me ci sta).
> _


_
I tend to share LC's initial perplexity. 
Leaving aside the Steve Jobs-like phrase and going back to Fornero's original - sorry to 'nit-pick'  !!  but I feel that 'picky' or 'finnicky' might be a better translation of 'schizzinoso'  - whereas 'choosy' as in 'you can't be too choosy' implies being 'difficult to please'. A person described as 'schizzinoso' makes me think of someone who 'turns their nose up' at things like a bad smell, bad connotations  as giorgioloi and silvialxk both pointed out. Whereas ''choosy' leans more to the positive end of the scale.
Would it be wrong to turn the expression round to get a more positive sense eg 'meglio essere di bocca buona' ??_


----------



## ALEX1981X

siate affamati, siate ambiziosi 
Concordo con "essere di bocca buona" il senso è quello ma non lo direi. 

Nle senso di essere appunto un pò esigenti e non accontatarsi delle prime conquiste.
Aver sempre voglia di andare avanti e migliorarsi.


----------



## longplay

Mi pare che si debba risalire a 'cosa' voleva dire la rivista alternativa letta e citata da S.Jobs. Per non rubare spazio e tempo, tiro a indovinare: è possibile, in
inglese, un gioco di parole tra 'hungry' e 'angry'? Se si, "stay angry, stay choosy" avrebbe un senso preciso, mi sembra. Quello che ha detto il commentatore
italiano ce lo dovrebbe spiegare lui. Scusatemi...!


----------



## grazyanoboccy

Stay hungry, stay choosy! = Mai sazio, ricerca il meglio! = Siate affamati, siate esigenti! = Fai la fame (se) fai il prezioso...
La frase in partenza ha una valenza positiva, ma nel contesto da cui l'hai presa si carica di ironia, ribalta questa valenza alludendo alla famosa frase di Steve Jobs. La traduzione letterale non è adeguata. Io suggerirei di usare sì la traduzione letterale quanto ai termini, ma si potrebbe invertire la sintassi se si vuole fare dell'ironia, quindi: RESTA ESIGENTE ! RIMANI AFFAMATO... o se vuoi "calcare" un pochino: SIATE ESIGENTI! RIMANETE AFFAMATI!, cioè se proprio ve lo siete cercato...


----------



## L'Enrico

grazyanoboccy said:


> *Fai la fame, fai il prezioso...*




I like this one.
My problem with _siate affamati, siate esigenti_ is that siate affamati would only make sense as "hungry for success", whereas the sarcastic meaning of the sentence, as pointed out by grazyano, would want it as "literally hungry".  

E.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Per non rubare spazio e tempo, tiro a indovinare: è possibile, in
> inglese, un gioco di parole tra 'hungry' e 'angry'? Se si, "stay angry, stay choosy" avrebbe un senso preciso, mi sembra. *Per un inglese/americano non funziona, perché la pronuncia è diversa. Funzionerebbe solo se pronunciata da un italiano (perdonatemi, ma quelli che conosco io pronunciano, sbagliando, le due parole allo stesso identico modo)*. Quello che ha detto il commentatore italiano ce lo dovrebbe spiegare lui.


Sì, sarebbe interessante, vero.  Io mi sono fidata del fatto che l'italiano (perché di un italiano si tratta, ovviawente: come ho detto, l'ho sentita alla radio e di radio inglesi/americane qui c'è solo quella della Nato, ma si sente solo perché ogni tanto "invade" la frequenza di Virgin Radio!) avesse capito quello che voleva dire la celebre frase di Steve Jobs quando ha fatto la battuta... E vedo che anche Bristol Girl la interpreta come me.

PS. LP, se t'interessa l'interpretazione della frase originale, _stay hungry, stay foolish_, cerca il thread sul forum: c'è.


----------



## MrFederico

Io direi: Siate affamati, siate esigenti.
Che dite?


----------



## longplay

Grazie LC (in effetti pensavo alla pronuncia italiana)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Anche a me piace "esigenti".
 In alternativa "siate ambiziosi" o "siate pretenziosi" o, semplicemente, "siate pignoli"?


----------



## london calling

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte. Questo thread diventerà lungo come l'altro, mi sa!


----------



## longplay

Ho trovato due proverbi italiani: 1-<Aver fame e non gradire, aver sonno e non dormire...sono cose da morire!> 2- <la fame non conosce ragione>. Vanno un po'
adattati, ma dubito che il commentatore e/o S. Jobs li avessero presenti!


----------



## Lorena1970

Ho l'impressione che lo speaker che ha pronunciato la frase (se ho capito bene italiano) avesse in mente qualcosa come "Restate affamati, restate esigenti/spocchiosi/pretenziosi/schizzinosi etc.etc." inteso come "se volete restare affamati, restate......etc.ect.". Sul fatto che l'espressione scritta/pronunciata quale LC l'ha postata possa evere questo significato non mi dilungo, ma se immagino la "battuta" detta da un simil-Greggio e riferita alle dichiarazioni del ministro Fornero, il senso che mi sovviene, quale intenzione dello speaker, è quello.


----------

